
Covid-19 Map - 323454
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
======
itsangaris
Here's the mobile friendly version:
[http://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2e...](http://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61)

------
itsangaris
Source:
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

